# Schwinn Sting-Ray J38-4 vs J38-8



## FAB Jim the cyclist (Aug 21, 2022)

I am trying to figure out what the difference between a J38-4 and J38-8?  They are both 3 speed, what is the difference?  Thank you.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 21, 2022)

Did you mean a J38-6, not an 8? 
J-38-6 is a coaster
J-38-4 is a 3 speed


----------



## 60sstuff (Aug 21, 2022)

Here ya go.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Aug 21, 2022)

I don't see the J-38-8 listed on this sheet. I am looking for the info as well.
Thanks, Rob


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Aug 22, 2022)

I do not know what years you are inquiring about, but I found the J38-8 in a 1979 Schwinn sales catalog.
The J38-8 os a 3 speed coaster brake model.
The J-38-4 is a 3 speed caliper brake model. Other than that I do not see any differences.


----------



## FAB Jim the cyclist (Aug 22, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I do not know what years you are inquiring about, but I found the J38-8 in a 1979 Schwinn sales catalog.
> The J38-8J38-8 speed coaster brake model.
> The J-38-4 is a 3 speed caliper brake model. Other than that I do not see any differences.



Thanks.


----------



## Livmojoe (Aug 22, 2022)

Like @Oldbikeguy1960 posted, it looks like the difference between the J38-4 and the J38-8 is 3-speed w/ caliper brakes vs a 3-speed w/ a coaster brake.

Here's a link to the Sting Ray specs for 1977 (seems to be the first year the J38-8 was offered)




__





						SLDB 1977 Consumer pg 49
					





					www.schwinnbikeforum.com


----------

